# restaurants



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a nice restaurant in Dubai Marina or JBR for a romantic dinner, somewhere with maybe a nice view of the Palm or Burj Al Arab, one on a high floor etc etc,

My wife is arriving afetr 10 weeks so looking to treat her to a great evening.

Thanks


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Take her to Al Qasr hotel in Madinat, the most amazing views of Burj Al Arab in the evenings..... The terrace at Cooba / Kuba (i think it is called) in the hotel is pretty special.... You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you like steaks, the the Meat Company in Souq Madinat is great. Sit outside on the decking, and you will have a fantastic view of the Burj Al Arab


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai1 said:


> Take her to Al Qasr hotel in Madinat, the most amazing views of Burj Al Arab in the evenings..... The terrace at Cooba / Kuba (i think it is called) in the hotel is pretty special.... You wont be dissapointed.



Koubba Bar at Al Qasr.  Not a restaurant though.


I can't think of anywhere in the Marina that has a great view of the Burj al Arab. If you want views far better to go closer. Try Shoo Fee Ma Fee at the Souk Madinat. Morrocan restaurant with high terraces with the best views - they even have a viewing platform right at the top with 360 degree views.

Shoo Fee Ma Fee

Not on a high floor, but still with views - Marina Seafood restaurant at Jumeirah Beach Hotel. It is at the end of the marina, under 360 (bar).

Dining at The Marina - Jumeirah Beach Hotel - Jumeirah

Hope you have a fun reunion.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What you doing up this time Elph???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Insomnia 

I am sitting here working...

-


----------



## mariangela (May 10, 2009)

baker & spice in souk al bahar is good and views to the fountain


----------



## zippycaz (May 10, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> If you like steaks, the the Meat Company in Souq Madinat is great. Sit outside on the decking, and you will have a fantastic view of the Burj Al Arab


The Meat Company is good but very expensive for what you get but yes, the views are brilliant.


----------

